# Hurricane Michael.......



## Scrather (Mar 12, 2018)

We would always fill the tub with water and any large pots with drinking water. I like to rope outdoor furniture together and to something solid. If you are low on any meds stock up. I’d tie the towee (as I’m sure you have planned) and trailer to something solid. https://www.ready.gov/hurricanes... Be well and good luck!


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Looking like possible Cat 2. 
I’m going to tell her to bug out. 
No point in being stuck on the island without power .
We have insurance. And there are so many unseen dangers in the aftermath.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Disconnect batteries on anything that could potentially sink/flood. Boats, cars, mower etc.... it's pretty easy to de-water and get stuff going if the elec system isn't cooked.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Don't fill the boat with water i would worry about the weight of the water breaking your trailer.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Thats a big storm


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Well having a two year old, a psychotic dog, and a pregnant wife due any day isn't enough. What we need is a hurricane too.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

everything breaks...especially my stuff. It has filled up this spring durring one of those bug rains


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Evacuation from the island would be prudent. Most of the tracks have it veering west of Cape San Blas so SGI will be on the bad side if that happens. Some models now showing a Cat 3! It's going to be a mess either way. Already gas lines and water disappearing in Tallahassee.

Generator and chain saw ready. Plenty of food, provisions and ammo. The skiff is locked tight in the boat shed. 

Take precautions Forgotten/Emerald Coasters and be safe!


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

yup...I gave the buggout order. She can spend the rest of her fall break enjoying the sights and sonds of Dothan. 

Anybody know when the peanut festival is on?

and what does the "m" stand for on that there fancy map?


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

oh I see M means big wind.


----------



## nautilott (Oct 29, 2017)

yobata said:


> Thats a big storm


Yep, just got hit with a band from this thing...curb to curb water on our street...and we're on the EAST coast!


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

I got her to tie the boat and trailer up in the carport under the house. 

Think I should pull the motor off ?
We are 8’ above sea level 

I figure if we get a surge flood the boat will float 

Any thoughts ?


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> I got her to tie the boat and trailer up in the carport under the house.
> 
> Think I should pull the motor off ?
> We are 8’ above sea level
> ...


Not sure if this helps, but when Hugo hit us in PR we let the air out of the trailer tires, disconnected the bilge pumps and put the plugs in. The rainwater held the boat down and the trailer had no significant damage. This was a 22' Mako with a 175 on it, so it may be an apples to oranges comparison though. We also had enough elevation that flooding wasn't an issue.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

Be best to take your boat, but that ain’t always possible. During Harvey I got mine out of the lift, on the trailer, and parked next to the house. It worked out.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Yeah 
Flooding will be the bad part for us. 

Good thing is that it’s just stuff and we have insurance even though there is no real good insurance for hurricanes. 
I’m glad we have some warning and my real treasures are gonna get out of there before it gets real nasty.


----------



## robbrown64 (May 7, 2018)

Since no one is staying, flip all unessential breakers off. Preferably everything except smoke detectors. More than a few people here experienced power surges that damaged everything from phone chargers to HVAC units.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Time to read up on that policy.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> yup...I gave the buggout order. She can spend the rest of her fall break enjoying the sights and sonds of Dothan.
> 
> Anybody know when the peanut festival is on?
> 
> and what does the "m" stand for on that there fancy map?


*M *stands for major hurricane > 110 mph


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2018)

It’s getting real folks! Prayers goin out for everyone including myself at this point! Might lose everything again!


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

https://www.ventusky.com/?p=26.6;-84.0;5&l=wind-10m

Gulf/Franklin dodged em the last few times, not looking too good this go-around.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

The track I'm seeing has it shifting west, more toward the panhandle than big bend. Is that what everybody else is seeing?


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Track I'm looking at has it coming right over Indian Pass/Cape San Blas


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

LowHydrogen said:


> Track I'm looking at has it coming right over Indian Pass/Cape San Blas


Ok, same here. Prayers for the panhandle folks, but I'm looking pretty good here at the moment.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

I'm hoping it peters out a bit before it gets close, but the Gulf is hot as piss right now so I'm betting it doesn't.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

I've read up on my policies. Looks like decent coverage for everything but my cruiser if water gets up in the carport. 
they are expecting a 9-11' storm surge and I'm at 12 feet and .14 mile from the gulf ......should be ok unless the surge keeps the rain water from getting out of there. that was the problem we've had before.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

This is not looking good at all. The real metoralgist(sic) who advise for evacuating is saying 60% chance Tally gets hit bad and this is the big one the Forgotten coast has not seen in a long time.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2018)

Yeah, not lookin good for panhandle at all right now!


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm in NE Ga
Got 2 buddies that just bought waterfront houses
1 in Crawfordville
1 in Yankeetown
Maybe bad timing?


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2018)

jonterr said:


> I'm in NE Ga
> Got 2 buddies that just bought waterfront houses
> 1 in Crawfordville
> 1 in Yankeetown
> Maybe bad timing?


Maybe! Ya get used to it but it don’t make it better really! I am high and dry at my place in Homosassa thankfully, my only concern is winds and as long as it stays offshore then I am good. At this point anything west of us hwy 19 is fair game for surge though and I am praying for those folks!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm just worried about the 4-6" of rain they're calling for. My backyard pond came really close to being my living room pond last year.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

If anyone needs a safe place to park a skiff or anything, pm me. I’m located in albany,ga: we’re gonna have rain and wind, but not what my southern neighbors will.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

SomaliPirate said:


> I'm just worried about the 4-6" of rain they're calling for. My backyard pond came really close to being my living room pond last year.


I live on a creek that sometimes floods over - an interesting website that has historical gauge graphs for lots of streams/rivers/creeks can be found here: https://nwis.waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Wife and kids are between Montgomery and Birmingham. everything is locked and tied down. 

I've already conceded that ground level will be trashed. we have 12-13' to the first living level of the house....just depends on the wave action. 

We can clean up a mess but you never get lost loved ones back. Hope everyone rides this one out safely.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

yobata said:


> I live on a creek that sometimes floods over - an interesting website that has historical gauge graphs for lots of streams/rivers/creeks can be found here: https://nwis.waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis


Thanks, I'm perusing that right now. It's weird because Marion county has some elevation and is pretty hilly. I just happen to live in a low spot: I have a small maybe 50' diameter pond that swells to about 1.5 acres when it gets wet. If I ever want to breed weaponized West Nile, I'm set. (Still kidding, NSA).


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

Prayers to everyone in the Big Bend and Apalachicola/Pensacola areas. Have some family in Live Oak with property full of big pine trees that hopefully don't go falling over..Hopefully the speed at which this thing is moving is gonna help lessen the impact..


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

EdK13 said:


>


That lime green track can piss right the hell off, please.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

SomaliPirate said:


> That lime green track can piss right the hell off, please.


Panama City in for a rough ride.


----------



## flatzcrazy (Feb 5, 2013)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Well my wife and two of my kids are at SGI for fall break.
> Looks like I’m going to catch a southwest flight in the morn to help get things ready and possibly evacuate them. We rode out Hermine but this one looks a bit more daunting.
> I’m going to fill the Towee skiff full of water and get the vehicles covered.
> 
> ...


Just upgraded into a cat 2 storm!


----------



## JMZ400 (Aug 30, 2015)

_I'm in Ocala and have room to park some boats if some of you guys want to get a little further inland. 







_


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2018)

SomaliPirate said:


> That lime green track can piss right the hell off, please.


Sorry panhandle, but I second this notion!!!


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

flatzcrazy said:


> Just upgraded into a cat 2 storm!


And a strong category 2 hurricane with 110 mph max sustained winds, 1 mph shy of category 3 status and continues to strengthen. Forecast to make landfall at 125 mph tomorrow afternoon. If surge forecast is correct waves will over wash the dune or whats left of it. Good luck Panhandle.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

SomaliPirate said:


> That lime green track can piss right the hell off, please.


that's what I was thinking, already had 2 go over my house.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

JMZ400 said:


> _I'm in Ocala and have room to park some boats if some of you guys want to get a little further inland.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here, y'all.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Bring it on. You're looking at a 350 gpm semi trash pump. Three more pumps in/around the house, fully sandbagged, generator on blocks, fueled, tested and ready. Plugs ready for the toilets.

After all this work I'm going to be a little pissed if we don't get a few feet of surge.


----------



## nautilott (Oct 29, 2017)

Vertigo said:


> After all this work I'm going to be a little pissed if we don't get a few feet of surge.





Vertigo said:


> .
> 
> *After all this work I'm going to be a little pissed if we don't get a few feet of surge.*


Wow, you must have been a Scout...talk about being prepared. Good luck to you and your neighbors.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Good luck !

I quit fighting water several years ago. I generally just get prepared to clean up the mess. There’s always a mess.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Vertigo said:


> Bring it on. You're looking at a 350 gpm semi trash pump. Three more pumps in/around the house, fully sandbagged, generator on blocks, fueled, tested and ready. Plugs ready for the toilets.
> 
> After all this work I'm going to be a little pissed if we don't get a few feet of surge.


What exactly is a toilet plug, how does it work, and where can I get one? 

Also, I would need like a thousand of those sandbags to do my house. plus a sump to remove rainwater from inside the barricade running off a generator


----------



## nautilott (Oct 29, 2017)

yobata said:


> What exactly is a toilet plug, how does it work, and where can I get one?


Was going to ask the same thing...but suspected if you need one, things are getting ready to turn to $%#@.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

I plug toilets with a wadded up towel and a form fitted sand bag. Shower and bath drains get similar treatment. Everything leaks, that's why the pumps. Living in Yankeetown means being ready for storm surge flooding all the time. This will be our 4th or 5th flood, depending how you count them and how good my memory.


----------



## flatzcrazy (Feb 5, 2013)

Vertigo said:


> Bring it on. You're looking at a 350 gpm semi trash pump. Three more pumps in/around the house, fully sandbagged, generator on blocks, fueled, tested and ready. Plugs ready for the toilets.
> 
> After all this work I'm going to be a little pissed if we don't get a few feet of surge.


Think you can count on it! The pic is at O’Neil’s marina in St. Pete. Taken a few minutes ago, considerably higher than a normal high tide!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

From somebody who went through Hurricane Harvey a year ago to folks in one of my favorite places to visit and fish, y'all stay safe over there. Possessions can be replaced, people can't.

This was a couple miles from my house between me and my boat storage facility- that car was up on a sidewalk nearly 18" above the street and it was nearly 4' deep at that spot.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Wish all of you in the path good luck. Be safe.


----------



## nautilott (Oct 29, 2017)

Geez guys, as Michael approaches, just the thought of those that are going to be affected by this thing makes me queasy. After barely dodging Irma last year I was seriously thinking of moving...but to where??? 
I love my 'plywood' state, but sometimes worrying about this crap gets to me. Stay safe neighbors...and good luck.​


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Be safe. God Bless all in the path of this storm. Psalm 57:1


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2018)

Cat 3 now! Be careful everyone please, and get the hell out if your in the direct path!


----------



## robbrown64 (May 7, 2018)

Having just gone through Flo a couple of weeks ago, my thoughts are with all of you down there. 
For those who are staying, the very first damage you can document, photo and contact your insurance carrier ASAP. The first notable damaged occurred less than 2 hours into the storm. Sent photos to our carrier before 6 pm that day, followed by photos of all subsequent damage in the following days. We were the first property visited by the adjuster once travel was possible. In that regard, we were days, in many cases a week or more, ahead of most everybody else.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

My mom is about 40 miles above Tallahassee around Thomasville Ga and she has some big pecan trees around her hopefully they hold up. Good luck to anyone that is in the path of the storm went thru Irma last year in Swfl about 5 miles east of the eye so I know the stress you guys are under.


----------



## Anderson Guide Service (Feb 17, 2017)

Good luck guys. It isn’t any fun. Sucker is acting a lot like Harvey


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Looks like it may make Cat 4

I’m trying to figure out how my flood vs homeowners insurance is going to work out. 

If only one goes into effect I’m screwed. 
If I can get both of them I’m golden and I’ll be down in the classifieds shoppin like a mug.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Brace for impact boys! Looks like Apalachicola/ Port St Joe area, over to Carrabelle. It's picking up speed and power! Go ahead and get out of there!


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

From today near Destin about 4pm. Surf is a solid 8-10’(not microskiff 10’), tide in the bay is up about 1-2’( it’s been a foot high the last week or so).

The worst thing so far is the amount of red tide that has been pumped into our beach. Dead fish all over the beach. Not just purely beach fish but reef fish as well.

We have been pretty red tide free this whole time until now.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

I put anchor lines out on all my boats while in yard ,on trailer, whatever. Never lost anything 91/2’ surge w flo , anchors kept 2 kayaks. & canoe in yard. More about the flood than wind usually for us. Good luck stay safe‘


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

Good luck to everyone up there. I hope everyone living on the coast has evacuated.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

No longer wishing you luck. Pray for safety of all in its path.
Looks like if that front was one day earlier the lime green spaghetti model would have been correct.


----------



## MTByrd (May 12, 2016)

Hope everyone is staying safe! This looks rough.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

crap, CAT 4. Please go to a shelter if you didn't leave. good luck.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Good luck to the panhandle microskiffers and their families hope everyone stays safe.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Just saw a fish in my driveway


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> View attachment 44532
> Just saw a fish in my driveway


Ne safe there bm.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Seas 62 to 79 feet. Geez. Hoping for some kind of last-second reprieve for that beautiful stretch of coast and those who live there.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

https://wpct.beachtv.tv/m/K0dJ3ptz/pineapple-willys-live-pier-cam?list=AjuSoN9J


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

All we need now is skeletor telling people to evacuate or you will die like last year during Irma mass hysteria occurred after that.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

texasag07 said:


> View attachment 44510
> View attachment 44512
> View attachment 44514
> View attachment 44516
> ...


I thought you guys didn't get red tide up there.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Looks like it may make Cat 4
> 
> I’m trying to figure out how my flood vs homeowners insurance is going to work out.
> 
> ...


Check the line in your policy about "replacement value" vs "depreciated value".

Our 8 year old fridge was originally purchased for $2200, but the insurance adjuster said it has depreciated over those 8 years to $140... Can't replace a fridge AND get a fly rod on that budget


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

I’ve got replacement

Flood vs wind will be the kicker


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

*Update;* 

Track shows pretty much straight thru Mexico Beach, FL and storm volume between Panama Beach to Port St Joe/St Joe State Park & Preserve. Winds Speeds are currently are up to 100 mph (from 68-100, dependent on which side of the storm you are on), with wind gust from 90-140 mph, dependent on what side of the storm you are on.

Forecast shows once it hits land, it will seriously diminish within an hour.. The winds speeds, gusts and rain will be cut in half within the 1st hour. As it cuts into the Panhandle, it will only takes approx 3hrs to completely cross the Panhandle of Florida and hit the Florida/Georgia border line (and not the band either ), where it will be down graded to a tropical storm. So it should be quick.


----------



## robbrown64 (May 7, 2018)

After experiencing the NE quadrant of CAT 1 Flo, there's no way I'd stay for anything over a two again.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> I’ve got replacement
> 
> Flood vs wind will be the kicker


Not real familiar with Florida insurance - does a private insurer write the wind or is it a state pool?


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Backwater said:


> *Update;*
> 
> Track shows pretty much straight thru Mexico Beach, FL and storm volume between Panama Beach to Port St Joe/St Joe State Park & Preserve. Winds Speeds are currently are up to 100 mph (from 68-100, dependent on which side of the storm you are on), with wind gust from 90-140 mph, dependent on what side of the storm you are on.
> 
> Forecast shows once it hits land, it will seriously diminish within an hour.. The winds speeds, gusts and rain will be cut in half within the 1st hour. As it cuts into the Panhandle, it will only takes approx 3hrs to completely cross the Panhandle of Florida and hit the Florida/Georgia border line (and not the band either ), where it will be down graded to a tropical storm. So it should be quick.


Getting hit by a train is quick. Does not feel any better being quick. But I get what you mean. Sucks for so many people.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Capnredfish said:


> Getting hit by a train is quick. Does not feel any better being quick. But I get what you mean. Sucks for so many people.


Hopefully a faster moving storm means less rainfall in a specific area. Still going to be a rough one, though. Hope everyone stays safe.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Guide friend just posted a remote video on FB of his dock at Lanark washing away. It's going to be an incredible mess for a big stretch of the coast. Dog Island could be eroded in two. 

Hunkered down in Tallahassee with gusts probably to 35+ and rain. The genset and chain saw are ready, plenty of provisions and ammo on hand. Fingers crossed the four big cottonwood trees in my yard stay intact.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Many private insurers either quit writing homeowner's insurance (which covers all but flood damage...) after serious losses around 2005 - or cut way back on what they'd cover. My own homeowners still covers me - but they long ago told all of us that they'd no longer be writing new coverage for homeowners here in paradise....

Anyone that doesn't also carry flood insurance (even a long away from "flood zones") is being very foolish in my book since most of the really bad stuff that can happen to a home is from flood ( and the coverage isn't very expensive) - and no homeowner's policy covers that... Where you really have trouble is when each side - flood and homeowner's point to the other when you have a claim... Having to get a lawyer just to get your insurance company to live up to their obligations is bad stuff in my opinion. That's why many, these days, turn to a public adjustor when they have the slightest trouble with their own carrier...

Let's put what's about to happen up in the Panhandle into perspective... Down here in south Florida we have the strongest building codes in the nation for wind storm.... Our roofs are supposed to withstand a wind of 140mph (if they haven't weakened the code - which could always occur...). The Panhandle area comes under the Southern Building Code which only specifies a roof that will survive a 90mph wind force.... Add to that the shallow waters along the coast and they really will get a big storm surge. If you look at land elevations in that area you might have wet feet 30 miles inland in some cases - and you can only imagine what will happen to coastal properties that are on the ground and not on stilts....

Years ago (in another lifetime) I was heavily involved in disaster preparedness as the rep from my police department going to the annual disaster meetings at the Dade county emergency center... Those lessons really stick with you - no matter how long ago they were...


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Looks like Forgotten Coast Fly Shop will be flooded. Rain and some strong gusts here in Havana, electric still on.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Boss Oyster is already breathing through a snorkel.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Backcountry 16 said:


> All we need now is skeletor telling people to evacuate or you will die like last year during Irma mass hysteria occurred after that.


you must be talking about bill nelson. you're right he is a useless pompous ass.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

devrep said:


> you must be talking about bill nelson. you're right he is a useless pompous ass.


Rick Scott


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

But for the record I think they both suck


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2018)

Backcountry 16 said:


> But for the record I think they both suck


They all suck!


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

https://tidesandcurrents.noaa.gov/waterlevels.html?id=8728690

Over 7.5 feet in Appalach. Guides I know left Louisiana to go evacuate their families from panhandle earlier in the week thank God!


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Zika said:


> Guide friend just posted a remote video on FB of his dock at Lanark washing away. It's going to be an incredible mess for a big stretch of the coast. Dog Island could be eroded in two.
> 
> Hunkered down in Tallahassee with gusts probably to 35+ and rain. The genset and chain saw are ready, plenty of provisions and ammo on hand. Fingers crossed the four big cottonwood trees in my yard stay intact.


And mudcove 1 could be gone along with the whole west end of AP. Maybe someone with Franklin county is clairvoyant, reason the road on AP never was fixed. It is going to be gone.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

919 MB. Andrew was 921MB. This is a very bad boy. Tinsdale PKWY


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

EdK13 said:


> 919 MB. Andrew was 921MB. This is a very bad boy. Tinsdale PKWY


This thing turned serious awfully quick.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

SomaliPirate said:


> This thing turned serious awfully quick.


Sure did. Wonder how many F22's were down for maintenance. Tyndall is getting racked.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

They probably got ever 22 out to Texas. A few up here getting repainted.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

You'll know how bad it was by the silence afterwards - no cell phones or any other comms will be up in the areas that were hard hit... Helicopters, as soon as they can get up, is how we learned just how bad Andrew was - and we were only forty miles to the north of it back in 1992....


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Folks I know , who are hunkered down east of Monticello just lost power. Smart fellow, he has a whole home generator that kicked in.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

https://twitter.com/i/status/1050078602329509889 Accuweather Video


----------



## hawkman (May 19, 2018)

SomaliPirate said:


> Well having a two year old, a psychotic dog, and a pregnant wife due any day isn't enough. What we need is a hurricane too.


Better than a pyschotic wife and a pregnant dog.

Seriously, though. Congrats on the expected child. Best wishes to you and your family this week...


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Sitting here in NE Ga watching Weather Channel....prayers for you guys and gals on the Gulf. Cat 4, 150+mph winds. I was in PCB on vacation and bugged out Monday. I can't imagine what you guys are facing.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2018)

Almost a cat 5!


----------



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)

I truly hate what I'm seeing happen to some of my favorite fishing waters. I hope all of you being impacted by this storm come out ok.
..................................
Which one you is this?




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=977490839125963


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Lost power at 1:50. Generator going, refrig's going, TV on, internet on. Gusts getting stronger as I type. Wishing all pan handle microskiffers good luck!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

brianBFD said:


> I truly hate what I'm seeing happen to some of my favorite fishing waters. I hope all of you being impacted by this storm come out ok.
> ..................................
> Which one you is this?
> 
> ...


Finally a real skiff challenge!


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2018)

brianBFD said:


> I truly hate what I'm seeing happen to some of my favorite fishing waters. I hope all of you being impacted by this storm come out ok.
> ..................................
> Which one you is this?
> 
> ...


Could have been me 20 years ago, but as each day passes I have to say... that crap ain’t fun no more!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

This is from yesterday. Looks like a skull with the storm wrapping around it.
View attachment 44592


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

EvanHammer said:


> Not real familiar with Florida insurance - does a private insurer write the wind or is it a state pool?


I believe wind mitigation insurance is written by each insurance company and each of which is either self insured or has an underwriter. Those policies are adjusted by the wind loads of each home, based on the codes at the time of construction and the inspection of upgrades, like new roofs with upgraded standards to current codes. So those cost and be different from house to house.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

makin moves said:


> This is from yesterday. Looks like a skull with the storm wrapping around it.


Possibly the Devil himself!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

brianBFD said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=977490839125963


Now thar's a tru hardcore microskiffer!!! Watch it again!


----------



## jhreels (Apr 20, 2017)

This is incredible.

This is the last bit of a storm chasers live feed before he got in the eye wall and ended up in serious trouble. As of 1:45 they said they were still alive, they left the truck and went into that house I guess.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Backwater said:


> Now thar's a tru hardcore microskiffer!!! Watch it again!


That’s not me but it looks like my skiff. 
Lanny told me he was going to park it on high ground by the bluff. 

Hope he is ok


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

jhreels said:


> This is incredible.
> 
> This is the last bit of a storm chasers live feed before he got in the eye wall and ended up in serious trouble. As of 1:45 they said they were still alive, they left the truck and went into that house I guess.


That's how you become a statistic! Stupid.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

jhreels said:


> This is incredible.
> 
> This is the last bit of a storm chasers live feed before he got in the eye wall and ended up in serious trouble. As of 1:45 they said they were still alive, they left the truck and went into that house I guess.


Yikes!


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

10 foot surge on alligator point last report. Carson just posted a pic of Lanark market, it has 5 feet of water inside. And a section of 98 between Carrabelle and Eastpoint gone.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Mexico beach is totaled. Over 14ft surge. A little while ago you could only see rooftops. Don’t know about st joe yet. St George last I heard had 10ft of water on it. Now I’m just waiting to hear back from my cousins that all congregated to Panama City. Looks like Albany is right in its path and he eye is plotted to go directly over my house about midnight.......


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

St joe has a lot of wind damage, but didn’t get the flooding of Mexico beach. Lots of down trees and limbs as you’d expect, could’ve been a lot worse.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2018)

Just saw the MB footage! Wow, it’s wiped out bad!


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Keeping fingers crossed haven’t heard or any loss of life


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2018)

Strongest since Andrew in 92’! Prayers to all in the path of the beast!


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

It’s almost Jim cantore weather here in Albany. Holding 50kt+ winds at my house.gust into 80’s. Saw the neighbors trampoline turn into a kite right at dark30. Poor pecan orchard behind me has been sounding like popctfor the past hour. Between the sound of the rain, wind, and the glendiddich 15 I’m about ready to call it a night.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

No word from Thomvegas and think I will sleep fully clothed. Tornado watch , warning all night. Y’all in south ga be watchful.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Rick hambric said:


> It’s almost Jim cantore weather here in Albany. Holding 50kt+ winds at my house.gust into 80’s. Saw the neighbors trampoline turn into a kite right at dark30. Poor pecan orchard behind me has been sounding like popctfor the past hour. Between the sound of the rain, wind, and the glendiddich 15 I’m about ready to call it a night.


Stay safe


----------



## dingoatemebaby (Sep 14, 2011)

Stay safe guys, prayers to everyone in the path of this garbage


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Eye wall looked to have been within 10mi of the house. All my people and family are ok. House is in one piece and ok for the most part. Power box got ripped off when the trees took out the power lines. Barn got smashed but my steel trusses saved my boats. Even my little Gheenoe that's stored outside barely escaped. Lost a lot of big oaks. Pretty much have 0 trees left. 




























Y'all keep the people in the South end of the county and in Bay in your thoughts, they are in bad shape. Thankful for no flooding, or water damage to the house, and no injuries. Haven't heard of any deaths, and I hope it stays that way. Y'all be safe!


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

One person lost their life here in GadsdenCo. Tree on house I believe


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Keeping you guys in our prayers.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

LowHydrogen said:


> Thankful for no flooding, or water damage to the house, and no injuries.


So glad for that. We live in a heavily wooded area and I hate to see what it looks like. Was dark before the gusts subsided. We have a number of down trees, but luckily they just missed the house. Near Havana Fl. Electric Co. says 99% without power.


----------



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)

This is a pretty cool site that I use to determine how muddy Mobile Bay is during the rainy season. If you go to the bottom and select the left pointing arrow it will go to the day before satellite fly over. You can see the eye coming over the tip of CSB and onto Mexico Beach.

https://worldview.earthdata.nasa.go...94399494,-63.619621878747964,47.6227547943995


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

LowHydrogen said:


> Eye wall looked to have been within 10mi of the house. All my people and family are ok. House is in one piece and ok for the most part. Power box got ripped off when the trees took out the power lines. Barn got smashed but my steel trusses saved my boats. Even my little Gheenoe that's stored outside barely escaped. Lost a lot of big oaks. Pretty much have 0 trees left.
> View attachment 44636
> 
> View attachment 44638
> ...


man that sucks. I've had 2 canes in the last few years (no where near as bad as this one) and I worry more about my big oaks than my house. Would hate to lose them.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

devrep said:


> man that sucks. I've had 2 canes in the last few years (no where near as bad as this one) and I worry more about my big oaks than my house. Would hate to lose them.


We have ours "cleaned out" once a year or so. The guy opens them up inside the canopy to allow wind to blow through. Not saying I've tested this with a cat 4, but so far so good.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Damn, Mexico Beach got hammered. Some friends up in the Point Washington/Santa Rosa Beach areas dodged this missile evidently. And I'd assume another couple closer to Pensacola did as well.

Any word on the stretch from Indian Pass over to Lanark? Had some friends around there too.


----------



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)

Port St. Joe vid.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/7467248/hurricane-michael-monster-mosquitoes/










Giant Mosquitos now too


----------



## jhreels (Apr 20, 2017)

yobata said:


> https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/7467248/hurricane-michael-monster-mosquitoes/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We got those around here after Katrina. They have this low pitch buzz and they fly around like bombers. I hate those things.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Made it through mostly unscathed. Was cutting trees off the fence at my shop from 6amtill 11. Then back home to see that I need a new roof. The pecan orchard behind me is toast. Thank god im not like my neighbor with one of those in my yard. It broke and went through their garage. Now it beer30. Doesn’t look like we’re gonna have power for a week or so. So many damn trees.....


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2018)

Rick hambric said:


> Made it through mostly unscathed. Was cutting trees off the fence at my shop from 6amtill 11. Then back home to see that I need a new roof. The pecan orchard behind me is toast. Thank god im not like my neighbor with one of those in my yard. It broke and went through their garage. Now it beer30. Doesn’t look like we’re gonna have power for a week or so. So many damn trees.....


All minor, as long as lives are ok!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Anyone know how Harry's shop faired over in panacea? Hopefully everyone has minimal damage.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Bingo!!!! @Boatbrains


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Anyone know how Harry's shop faired over in panacea? Hopefully everyone has minimal damage.


Don’t know. My shop foreman’s first words this morning was “I hope mad Anthony’s is ok” I laughed and replied I’m lot more worried about Harry’s than a place to eat! No word on my cousins place in psj yet.....


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Rick hambric said:


> Don’t know. My shop foreman’s first words this morning was “I hope mad Anthony’s is ok” I laughed and replied I’m lot worried about Harry’s than a place to eat! No word on my cousins place in psj yet.....


Yes there's not a lot to his building hooehopef all his molds are in tact and his place is safe as well as everyone on here that was in itsi path I heard from my mom this morning no house damage a few trees down she lives about 50 miles from you in Coolidge.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Don’t know about shop, but no damage to his house. Bunch of trees down. Friend in Mexico beach bugged out, but no one had heard from him. Of course he may have been on the equipment in one of the videos clearing the road. And unless you are on a dirt bike, you are not going between carrabelle and Eastpoint on 98.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2018)

Just heard from Harry, same as flysalt said. He is fine as is his house. Didn’t ask about shop as that’s rebuildable!


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Barrelcooker, you may have come out ok house wise, boats might need new motors.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

yobata said:


> https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/7467248/hurricane-michael-monster-mosquitoes/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh... Normal skeeters for the Glades and around where I fish and live. So stay away!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Rick hambric said:


> Made it through mostly unscathed. Was cutting trees off the fence at my shop from 6amtill 11. Then back home to see that I need a new roof. The pecan orchard behind me is toast. Thank god im not like my neighbor with one of those in my yard. It broke and went through their garage. Now it beer30. Doesn’t look like we’re gonna have power for a week or so. So many damn trees.....


Sorry to here that.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Thanks bud. We are a lot better off than the folks from SGI over to PCB.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

I got a drive by from a neighbor he said looks good from the road. 
So wind damage might not be the factor


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Unbelievable. 

I can’t imagine the two scenarios. 

I measured just out of curiosity.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

St Joe peninsula has been breached and is now an island. 

That will Change some things.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Yep. As predicted the end of CSB is now a island. Go pull up satellite pic of MB on noaa. Look at the direction of the trees. 98 bridge around toucans collapsed or washed out on west end.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

yobata said:


> https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/7467248/hurricane-michael-monster-mosquitoes/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a tiger mosquito


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Anyone know how Harry's shop faired over in panacea? Hopefully everyone has minimal damage.


my thought too. Panacea looks as it got hit. Hope he got out


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Mexico Beach got blasted and Tindal AF base had lots of damage to planes


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

permitchaser said:


> Mexico Beach got blasted and Tindal AF base had lots of damage to planes


You'd think they'd be smart enough to move/fly those plans somewhere else with a big storm like that barreling down towards them.



flysalt060 said:


> Yep. As predicted the end of CSB is now a island. Go pull up satellite pic of MB on noaa. Look at the direction of the trees. 98 bridge around toucans collapsed or washed out on west end.


Mother Nature at work again, changing up the landscape and scenery. I've seen it many times over the years. Who knows for that spot if it will help or hurt it. But it always seems to work out in the end. I think the east coast needs a few more cuts thru the outer barrier islands to get enough fresh saltwater flowing back and forth to solve their stale water issues.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

We made it back Wednesday night. My team was deployed to Mexico beach and we staged on the south side where the worst damage was. Pictures can tell a story, but really it’s something that needs to be seen with your own eyes to fully appreciate I think. Here are a few pics.


This was a row of 5 town houses across from our staging location. The building was all the way out past the pilings to the right. The storm surge came up about 4ft above the pilings.

20181018_072651_resized https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


I’m not posting to many pics, cause this is what we looked at most of the times. Houses completely washed off their foundations. These were mostly block homes too.

20181018_083512_resized https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


The open land in this pic used to be I think 4 homes. You can see the block walls scattered like lego pieces. This is how most of the ground level homes ended up in this area.

20181018_100932_resized https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


20181018_163611_resized https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


Several boat trailers were seen scattered and damaged. A house behind this one said they had a 26ft triumph with twin 250’s that was parked next to their home. They found the trailer 2 days later folded in half, then the boat the next day broken into 3 parts.

20181018_163631_resized https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


The storm serge was so high and winds strong enough that even most of the stilt homes did not survive. Even the ones still standing will need to be demolished.

20181019_093718_resized  , on Flickr


This marina belonged to a friend of one of our coworkers. That metal ball in a storage building from somewhere with several boats mixed in. Even if they fix the building the waterway may take years to clean all the debris.

20181019_095816_resized https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


20181020_092651_resized https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


What’s left of a Pet Supermarket in Panama City.

20181022_165147_resized https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


Sadly, most of these people will not be able to rebuild due to new building codes that require them all to be on stilts. Also it seems many of the residents we spoke with did not have insurance, or not enough of it. One retired couple told us, “It’s been here since 1974 without any issues so we figured why have insurance.” They have nothing left.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Very true, new codes are going to mean a lot of real estate for sale. My cousin had insurance, is retired and going to take his check and go back to southeast ga. A friend in Overstreet main house has wind damage. His rental house basically exploded.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

My cousin in psj is trying to figure out what to do. She’s lived there her whole life and never had flood insurance. She had 4ft I’d water in her house and her insurance won’t pay for it..... that area will never look the same and new codes will insure that.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2018)

All the codes in the world will never protect against God’s fury! There are old cracker houses out there that have survived for centuries unscathed by storms yet all our “codes” that are supposed to protect us do nothing it seems! Only the very wealthy will be able to live in florida before too long if we don’t put a stop to this madness! I live in a rural area and have to pull a fracken permit for a simple shed on my 5 acres!


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

flysalt060 said:


> Very true, new codes are going to mean a lot of real estate for sale. My cousin had insurance, is retired and going to take his check and go back to southeast ga. A friend in Overstreet main house has wind damage. His rental house basically exploded.


If he had a mortgage on the home, he will not be able to just take the check. The insurance company writes the check to the bank that has the mortgage to ensure people fix their homes instead of taking the money and bailing on the home... at least that was the case with my insurance after Irma


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

His place was paid off. Mexico Beach is gone. Newer places withstood with wind damage. Places further inland, like a friends double wide that was perpendicular is ok.


----------

